

Reddit Revamps Its Sponsored Link Platform - vaksel
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/28/reddit-revamps-its-sponsored-link-platform-with-some-help-from-the-oatmeal/

======
petercooper
Yet they still won't take non-US advertisers. Reddit claims "legal issues." In
12 years of buying online advertising from the US, I've never seen such a
restriction before. What are they doing.. giving away free prescription drugs
with every order?

~~~
chaosmachine
I'm in Canada, and I didn't have any problems.

That said, it was a waste of $20, I didn't get any sales.

~~~
petercooper
I brought up the US-only issue before on HN and a couple of people reported
success using it from overseas. Yet someone from Reddit was incredulous and
couldn't understand how that would work.. perhaps I should just try it ;-)

~~~
thehodge
Yahoo Publisher Network, Facebook (for the first 6 months) and a few other
networks have had US only policies, partly due to advertising restrictions
(tobacco, pornography and such) but partly to handle the inventory and
scaling.

